# Pay decrease since new process



## awdgator (Mar 23, 2018)

Has anyone else seen a pay decrease since Uber started its new process where you can see time, distance, and fare before accepting?


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

There was a thread about this. Still select markets but the analysis is "Outlook not so good"


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

awdgator said:


> Has anyone else seen a pay decrease since Uber started its new process where you can see time, distance, and fare before accepting?


I've been driving since late 2014. There has never been a change in the pay structure that benefited drivers. Without fail, every single change has caused drivers to make less.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> I've been driving since late 2014. There has never been a change in the pay structure that benefited drivers. Without fail, every single change has caused drivers to make less.


We got a nickle a mile raise a few years ago!!!
Its been raining nickles up in here ever since 😆


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

PAY INCREASE DUE TO SEEING FULL TIPS ON MOST ORDERS AND CHERRY-PICKING THE BEST MOST PROFITABLE RUNS ..


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

DonnieBrasco said:


> PAY INCREASE DUE TO SEEING FULL TIPS ON MOST ORDERS AND CHERRY-PICKING THE BEST MOST PROFITABLE RUNS ..


Love me some Cherry Picking !


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

DAMN STRAIGHT I AM NOT A 501(c)3


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> I've been driving since late 2014. There has never been a change in the pay structure that benefited drivers. Without fail, every single change has caused drivers to make less.


Uber Eats showing full fare including tip up to $8 of it was a positive change in the pay structure for Eats drivers. They did lower the base pay. However knowing what we will get including full tip allows drivers to cherry pick and only pick more profitable deliveries instead of guessing like before


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

awdgator said:


> Has anyone else seen a pay decrease since Uber started its new process where you can see time, distance, and fare before accepting?


In some markets this is an advantage for drivers. I would love to have this in my market (for certain reasons)

imagine if they did this with Uber Eats pings too.


----------



## MusicMan71 (Nov 1, 2015)

It’s a disaster here in Detroit. Worse I’ve seen in 6 years. No more fare breakdown in the app, our earnings completely arbitrary and the service fees hovering to percentages I’ve never imagined. Check out this screen shot of a trip request as an example.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

MusicMan71 said:


> It’s a disaster here in Detroit. Worse I’ve seen in 6 years. No more fare breakdown in the app, our earnings completely arbitrary and the service fees hovering to percentages I’ve never imagined. Check out this screen shot of a trip request as an example.
> View attachment 624577


Its because there is no more long pickup fee with this new pay model. You are getting almost $5 for less than 4 miles of driving with the PAX in your car


----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

MusicMan71 said:


> It’s a disaster here in Detroit. Worse I’ve seen in 6 years. No more fare breakdown in the app, our earnings completely arbitrary and the service fees hovering to percentages I’ve never imagined. Check out this screen shot of a trip request as an example.
> View attachment 624577


What is your quests for next week..


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> You are getting almost $5 for less than 4 miles of driving with the PAX in your car


Maybe that's how you see it. I see it as getting almost $5 for 12.5 miles of driving. Hard pass.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

NGOwner said:


> Maybe that's how you see it. I see it as getting almost $5 for 12.5 miles of driving. Hard pass.
> 
> [NG]Owner


im talking about what looks like a slight increase in pay with an actual PAX in your car

what I’m saying is it’s not worth it because they aren’t paying you anymore for a long pick up (I get that)

this is going to be bad for Uber as a lot of PAX with undesirable rides in undesirable areas will be waiting a long time to get picked up

in my market which isn’t that big driving distance wise (even 20 mile trips aren’t that common) this wouldn’t be a bad feature.

but every market is different

markets with lots of driving area it won’t work very well, like yours


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Its because there is no more long pickup fee with this new pay model. You are getting almost $5 for less than 4 miles of driving with the PAX in your car


Exactly. As long as there is 1 ant who is close to the pickup point, Uber will get its ant to service the pax. The OP's problem is not Uber's problem.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MusicMan71 said:


> It’s a disaster here in Detroit. Worse I’ve seen in 6 years. No more fare breakdown in the app, our earnings completely arbitrary and the service fees hovering to percentages I’ve never imagined. Check out this screen shot of a trip request as an example.
> View attachment 624577


9 miles to the pickup?
The only time I ever drove that far 
was on a $31 surge at a music festival
Are you in the cows and/or corn zone?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

pedroia1515 said:


> What is your quests for next week..


----------



## terrymastroperri (Dec 4, 2021)

awdgator said:


> Has anyone else seen a pay decrease since Uber started its new process where you can see time, distance, and fare before accepting?


Yes I noticed the promotion are worse and the pay has gone lower even though the gas prices have gone up and to sit and wait 20 25 minutes in line for an Uber eats for only $3 they're out of their minds


----------

